# Taking notes on Touchpad [how to hide status bar on demand?]



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi, so I installed nightlies, bought antipaper pro and handrite pro and a stylus.

*Is it possible to hide the status bar on demand? Because antipaper has palm rejection implemented but the status bar makes it useless because it keeps opening the settings from the clock..*
I want to hide the status bar and bring it back up when I want like CM7!! 

Handwriting info:
In nightlies there is an option to make touchscreen optimized for stylus which is epic. Stylus is spot on 100% while writing and drawing.
I am an engineering student and antipaper is prefect for drawing diagrams and doing math. Handrite is good for just writing only but its perfect for that.
I recommend antipaper pro for math and diagrams and handrite pro for writing.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

Update:

To hide status bar: Gesture Control Lite

and thats it!

Here are examples if anyone is interested in taking notes on touchpad:


----------

